# FDA Approved ELiquids from Malaysia?



## BumbleBee (9/5/16)

Something fishy is going on here, I doubt that they have FDA approval for this

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Neal (9/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Something fishy is going on here, I doubt that they have FDA approval for this
> 
> View attachment 53563
> View attachment 53564



Should have named it "Ar$e Hole" to reflect our views on the wonderful FDA.

Edit: apologies to mods for any language deemed offensive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/5/16)

"Probably the best e-juice". . They dont sound one hundred percent confident on that do they... "the taste from heaven in your mouth" because heaven has only one flavour and your mouth is the best place for it to go. Of course. Cant wait to taste that. In my mouth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/5/16)

Neal said:


> Should have named it "Ar$e Hole" to reflect our views on the wonderful FDA.


Wait... if you look at the box the design does look like a... a balloon knot? Well observed Sir lmfao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (9/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Something fishy is going on here, I doubt that they have FDA approval for this
> 
> View attachment 53563
> View attachment 53564



LOL @ "Probably the best e-juice". And maybe that FDA stamp they have there means something entirely different in Malaysia... like "freakin dank allibi" or something

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (9/5/16)

Lets hope they didnt get their flavours from the same place that made those toxic flip flops.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/5/16)

Neal said:


> Should have named it "Ar$e Hole" to reflect our views on the wonderful FDA.
> 
> Edit: apologies to mods for any language deemed offensive.


FDA - F***ing Dumb Asses

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (9/5/16)

Cespian said:


> LOL @ "Probably the best e-juice". And maybe that FDA stamp they have there means something entirely different in Malaysia... like "freakin dank allibi" or something


That will work in Cape Town loool... thats freakin DANK bru... Jassas what a MOOI vape eh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DaveH (9/5/16)

Neal said:


> Edit: apologies to mods for any language deemed offensive.



Now just a 'cotton pickin minute here', apologies to the mods, what about the rest of us on here - we're just as sensitive   

Dave

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------

